# Walk-on charter needed. Time Bandit?



## will_d (Jun 12, 2009)

I need suggestions for a good boat for a walk-on charter (8hr preferred). I have fished with Capt. Al on the Time Bandit for the last several years, but cant reach him, is he still around and in business? If not, is there another boat that does comparably priced walk-ons closer to gulf shores/fort morgan (perdido is a long drive)? Thank you in advance for any suggestions


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes he is still around.850-232-5532 Time bandit


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished the Time Bandit acouple times,,Great everything !!!!!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

saw the time bandit out on 6/13 so they are around. Maybe an old number?


----------



## huntandfish07 (Jan 30, 2008)

Call capt eddie on the eagle express 251-979-1167 always does an awesome job for us and the boat is a lot better than the time bandit


----------



## alx340 (Oct 18, 2007)

Native Sun is right next to Time bandit.Good boat. I can get the number off my cell if you need it.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't speak for the Native Sun since I haven't fished on it...........I'm sure they are all good, but I can personally speak for Capt Al and the Time Bandit. My friend and I fished with him a couple of weeks ago and were impressed. They do catch fish! A deck hand can make or break a charter trip and CaptAl has one of the best. The number given above is a correct number and he can be reached with it. Give him a try.........you'll enjoy the trip. Ed


----------

